# what's the sluttiest thing you've ever seen



## stormmakerr19 (May 27, 2011)

What's the sluttiest thing you've ever witnessed or been apart of personally? 

   The sluttiest thing I've ever witnessed was probably at this party, I was looking for the bathroom, and I walked into this room where three dudes were banging every hole on this chick, and there were like 10 other guys in the room, all naked and just waiting. Since I'm gay I did not join I do have my own stories but with the type of guys on here I won't share them unless someone asks.


----------



## Hench (May 27, 2011)

Please share, there are many cock lovers here at IM who would be only too happy to hear about your trysts.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 27, 2011)

Hench said:


> Please share, there are many cock lovers here at IM who would be only too happy to hear about your trysts.


 

I went home with 2 guys and they fucked me all night one dick was thick and the other was long when thick dick went to sleep the long dick kept fucking me and when he was ready to cum he pulled out and came in my mouth. then later that night long dick woke up and fuck me again the next morning before I left i sucked both of them off.

I've went to a house party with a friend and about an hour after we got there I saw the guy how owned the house  standing in the kitchen we talked for about an hour then he took me to his bedroom he started fucking my then his boyfriend knoked on the door and he and this other guy walked in they looked at the scene took off there clothes and me and his boyfriend got fucked by both of them me and his boyfriend kelpt sucking and when the tops were ready to cum he pulled out and came in my mouth I shared with him and he did the same with the other guys cum.


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2011)

a donkey show in tijuana

also stumbled down a alley into a blow bang with a bunch of gay dudes in marti gras


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2011)

I would have to say it was when I went to New York to visit some old college friends around 1992-1993 They took me to New York City one night where the prostitutes hang out and these girls were literally walking down the street in G-strings, bikini tops and high heels. Maybe I was just young and naive, but I was just shocked. I actually have it on video tape somewhere, it would be hilairous if I could find it and tranfer it to digital. Anyway, two of my friends were interested in some services so not only did we watch one get his dick sucked and I video taped it, but the other one fucked this hooker in the backseet of one of the other guys cars, and I was filming that but then the hooker got pissed and threatened to leave if I did not stop....oh fuck I hope Gena does not read this post, I have to find that tape.


----------



## minimal (May 27, 2011)

i saw people fuckin on couches at a club..


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 27, 2011)

Not gonna lie. The gayfag butt sex made me very uncomfortable. I realize that everybody has their own preferences and I'm cool with that but damn dude. There nothing about corndogging a man that even remotely sounds appealing.


----------



## D-Lats (May 27, 2011)

I don't give a shit if you are gay but being a gay slut just seems gross! I know or knew lol pretty much married now, some fucken SLLLUUUUUTS and they didn't even talk like that guy. Sounds too weird to be true. Do all gay dudes just bum and blow eachother randomly?


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 27, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I don't give a shit if you are gay but being a gay slut just seems gross! I know or knew lol pretty much married now, some fucken SLLLUUUUUTS and they didn't even talk like that guy. Sounds too weird to be true. Do all gay dudes just bum and blow eachother randomly?


 

No not all gay guys just bum and blow eachother but you see the thing is that no one on this forum is going to get to know much about me, and whaen I say much about me I mean my Name, were I live, that I'm in the military oops.  as for the female sluts you know guys and girls are diffrent guys talk about sex more openly in public than girls do ( for the most part) but I've never really cared what people thought about me. if this seems like I'm putting you i did not mean for it to the bottom  line is gay or straight I'm a guy I like sex.


----------



## sprayherup (May 27, 2011)

stormmakerr19 said:


> What's the sluttiest thing you've ever witnessed or been apart of personally?
> 
> The sluttiest thing I've ever witnessed was probably at this party, I was looking for the bathroom, and I walked into this room where three dudes were banging every hole on this chick, and there were like 10 other guys in the room, all naked and just waiting. Since I'm gay I did not join I do have my own stories but with the type of guys on here I won't share them unless someone asks.


----------



## sprayherup (May 27, 2011)

stormmakerr19 said:


> I went home with 2 guys and they fucked me all night one dick was thick and the other was long when thick dick went to sleep the long dick kept fucking me and when he was ready to cum he pulled out and came in my mouth. then later that night long dick woke up and fuck me again the next morning before I left i sucked both of them off.
> 
> I've went to a house party with a friend and about an hour after we got there I saw the guy how owned the house standing in the kitchen we talked for about an hour then he took me to his bedroom he started fucking my then his boyfriend knoked on the door and he and this other guy walked in they looked at the scene took off there clothes and me and his boyfriend got fucked by both of them me and his boyfriend kelpt sucking and when the tops were ready to cum he pulled out and came in my mouth I shared with him and he did the same with the other guys cum.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 27, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Not gonna lie. The gayfag butt sex made me very uncomfortable. I realize that everybody has their own preferences and I'm cool with that but damn dude. There nothing about corndogging a man that even remotely sounds appealing.


 

for me it's appealing just like for you banging out that pussy is. 

but I want everyone tell me there stories gay,straight,bi.


----------



## IronAddict (May 28, 2011)

For me it was one day standing in line to see a taping of a show and there were 2 gay guys a few feet in front of me making out heavy, like a dude and a broad. One dude actually had his hand  down the other guys pants grabbing his cock.

Ten minutes later, I went to the bathroom and the female of the 2 came in,  It made me feel weird & icky!


----------



## cg89 (May 28, 2011)

yeah no offense why would you ask to hear those..thats his business i don't want to hear about it


----------



## minimal (May 28, 2011)

From what i witnessed, your average gay male is about 34% sexually more active than rest of the population.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2011)

in person?

I guess that time I went to a strip club with my friends, went outside to smoke a cigarette with one of them, he's a chain smoker, he smoked another, and in this time that we were outside (20 minutes, tops?), this whore from the club pranced out in high heels, got in this guys pick up truck and got back.

Probably a quick blow job...

Oh, Bloomington, Indiana...


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 29, 2011)

I thought the first time I ATM'd a chick at age 20 was the coolest fucking thing because way back then you rarely saw ATMs on those dubbed copies of VHS tapes us "old" fucks watched in HS and college.  Of course now you can go to porn hub and search by ATM, but it was once rare especially in person.

When I was finishing college, I had this 19yo fuck only buddy chick who liked me (she meant nothing to me) who I did some crazy shit with one summer.  The best example was one of the last times I fucked her, we were in my parents pool.  She sucked me off, I fucked her, I railed her in the ass then she said hop out, I want to suck your dick. 

Never being one to say no to a BJ, I did just that.  She blows me for awhile then......starts tossing my salad (first time a I had a chick do that) as I laid on the deck with my feet in the water and my back on the deck enjoying a full moon.  Being the good sport, I walked the dog while she was tossing my salad until I told her I'm ready to cum in your mouth.  Splash!  Gulp!  Then she went back to tossing my salad so I went back to walking the dog.  Splash!  Gulp!  She did that 3 times!  

To this day I remember laying on my back looking at the moon thinking I can't wait to tell the guys about this tomorrow.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2011)

not sure if this qualifies but someone who used to post here told me he actually got turned on by shit porn before. to me slutty implies a lack of boundaries and i think he missed the boundary line there by about 100 miles of normal sexual behavior.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 29, 2011)

stormmakerr19 said:


> No not all gay guys just bum and blow eachother but you see the thing is that no one on this forum is going to get to know much about me, and whaen I say much about me I mean my Name, were I live, that I'm in the military oops.  as for the female sluts you know guys and girls are diffrent guys talk about sex more openly in public than girls do ( for the most part) but I've never really cared what people thought about me. if this seems like I'm putting you i did not mean for it to the bottom  line is gay or straight I'm a guy I like sex.



The key difference is, when you have 50 horny fags in a room, there's no one to say no.  It'd be different in a typical bar situation, where there are maybe 30 guys and 20 girls, and maybe 3-4 guys would get lucky.  When the room is full of horny fags, no one is gonna go home disappointed.  Anyone who's interested is gonna be giving or receiving.  Seems like a viable theory to me anywho.


----------



## Boogz1218 (May 30, 2011)

sprayherup said:


>



x2


----------



## Acee (Jun 7, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Not gonna lie. The gayfag butt sex made me very uncomfortable. I realize that everybody has their own preferences and I'm cool with that but damn dude. There nothing about corndogging a man that even remotely sounds appealing.



Same here, never got to the bottom of it tho just read next post, each to his own i suppose


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 7, 2011)

stormmakerr19 said:


> I went home with 2 guys and they fucked me all night one dick was thick and the other was long when thick dick went to sleep the long dick kept fucking me and when he was ready to cum he pulled out and came in my mouth. then later that night long dick woke up and fuck me again the next morning before I left i sucked both of them off.
> 
> I've went to a house party with a friend and about an hour after we got there I saw the guy how owned the house  standing in the kitchen we talked for about an hour then he took me to his bedroom he started fucking my then his boyfriend knoked on the door and he and this other guy walked in they looked at the scene took off there clothes and me and his boyfriend got fucked by both of them me and his boyfriend kelpt sucking and when the tops were ready to cum he pulled out and came in my mouth I shared with him and he did the same with the other guys cum.



JFC!    You fags are sum10 else.  Don't y'all think about anything other than smoking pole?


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

stormmakerr19 said:


> I went home with 2 guys and they fucked me all night one dick was thick and the other was long when thick dick went to sleep the long dick kept fucking me and when he was ready to cum he pulled out and came in my mouth. then later that night long dick woke up and fuck me again the next morning before I left i sucked both of them off.
> 
> I've went to a house party with a friend and about an hour after we got there I saw the guy how owned the house  standing in the kitchen we talked for about an hour then he took me to his bedroom he started fucking my then his boyfriend knoked on the door and he and this other guy walked in they looked at the scene took off there clothes and me and his boyfriend got fucked by both of them me and his boyfriend kelpt sucking and when the tops were ready to cum he pulled out and came in my mouth I shared with him and he did the same with the other guys cum.



WTF dude... I saw some slutty shit before but this is straight nasty.


----------

